# Lost Thread This Morning (Friday 16th)



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 16, 2012)

Administrators, 

Good Afternoon, 

After typing a lovely gorgonzola topped Rigatoni ( or Penne Macaroni ) Baked pasta with tomato cream sauce --- I am a bit " tiffed off " !

DC seemed to " dysfunction " and collapse on me ... 

It was Madrid Capital time: 12.30pm - 12.45pm 

Just to let you know. I shall try to retype it tomorrow early am or Sunday 18th as I cannot find Aunt Bea´s post on Gorgonzola and if it works with tomato now --- 

Kind regards and have a lovely springish day and Happy 17th. 
Margi Cintrano


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/gorgonzola-and-tomato-sauce-78505.html#post1119641


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 16, 2012)

@ Andy,

Thanks so much. You are an angel ! 

I shall type the recipe over again on Saturday or Sunday am ... it is lovely and can be made with any blue cheese or any cheese one prefers ... and simple ... 

Margi.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 16, 2012)

Margi, you can save retyping long posts by typing them first into a Word or Works document, then copy and paste into your post.

I learned the hard way when checking on something while in the middle of a long post, only to return to the post to find it blank.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your support in ref to the lost baked pasta recipe ... It is retyped ... and for future, I can do them as word docs. 

Muchas Gracías, Mercì, Grazie, Danke,
Ciao. 
Have a lovely Sunday.
Margi


----------

